# Canon EF-S 10-18 STM WORKS! at 10 mm on Fuill Frame Sony A7R



## drjlo (May 29, 2017)

I connected EF-S 10-18 STM to my Sony A7R using Ommite EF-NEX adapter expecting to use maybe the 18 mm range without too much vignetting. To my surprise, there is no significant vignetting at 10 mm !! 

I got excited and hooked up the 10-18 on my Canon 5D III using a 13 mm extension tube to cheat the EF mount but got huge circular vignetting. If anyone knows how to get good results on 5D III, please share. 

At 10 mm on A7R:



DSC04299 by drjlo1, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (May 29, 2017)

Brilliant ! If the lens came with a refrigeration unit you could use it on the A9 !


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 30, 2017)

If you have manual skills and a lot of guts ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSxT-R0T29o


----------



## drjlo (May 31, 2017)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> If you have manual skills and a lot of guts ...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lSxT-R0T29o



Eh, I don't think I will try the sawing off trick. It looks like even if I did saw off the protruding part, the rear lens element will likely hit the 5D III mirror at wider focal lengths. The mirrorless Sony A7r seems to work beautifully with Canon EF-S 10-18, so the combo will stay. Weird thing is AF via EF-NEX adapter does not really work well via EVF but works good via Live view. Then again, with Sony's focus peaking and wide angle focal length, manual focus is all I need... 

EF-S 10-18 seems to have enough coverage for (Sony) full frame sensor and is sharp and free of overt distortions (above photo was not distortion corrected in post). I must wonder why Canon does not make an EF lens based on 10-18 at similar price levels instead of the admittedly nice 11-24 at $2700..


----------



## candc (May 31, 2017)

if the a7r is like the a7rii then it switches to crop mode when an aps-c lens is mounted. I tried the lens on an a7rii with the metabones adaptor. if you disable auto switching then you see a circular image within a dark frame.


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (May 31, 2017)

candc said:


> if the a7r is like the a7rii then it switches to crop mode when an aps-c lens is mounted. I tried the lens on an a7rii with the metabones adaptor. if you disable auto switching then you see a circular image within a dark frame.


In fact, when I look at the lilac flower in this post, it seems to have a less wide viewing angle than the Canon 11-24mm. The automatic crop activated on the body applies well in this case.


----------



## drjlo (May 31, 2017)

candc said:


> if the a7r is like the a7rii then it switches to crop mode when an aps-c lens is mounted. I tried the lens on an a7rii with the metabones adaptor. if you disable auto switching then you see a circular image within a dark frame.



Good Lord! Did not know that. Found the setting after searching through the sea of Sony menu system. Oh, well, at least even in crop mode, Sony has plenty of megapixels.. :'(


----------



## IglooEater (May 31, 2017)

candc said:


> if the a7r is like the a7rii then it switches to crop mode when an aps-c lens is mounted. I tried the lens on an a7rii with the metabones adaptor. if you disable auto switching then you see a circular image within a dark frame.



Thanks, I kinda figured that. Somehow my gut told me this was a long cry from a 10mm FF perspective.


----------

